# OCD about ventillation



## ARACHNO-SMACK48 (Dec 3, 2014)

Hey guys, so recently i have been worrying quite a bit about ventilation in my collection. I am not quite sure why as it has never been a problem but I just want to get some opinions from you guys. I use 62 oz plastic canisters from tap plastics for any T's around the 2 inch range. I poke 13 or so decent sized holes (1/4 inch or a bit larger or around the size of a standard soldering iron) in the lid and a line of holes on each side towards to top of the container for cross ventilation. The containers are touching each other on the sides so the cross ventilation is not that great. I use eco earth substrate and the smell of it seems like it can get a bit overwhelming. Do you guys think I am using enough ventilation? Really just looking for some reassurance here lol.


----------



## ARACHNO-SMACK48 (Dec 3, 2014)

Anyone have any comments/ suggestions?


----------



## viper69 (Dec 4, 2014)

Put up pics, your description is not specific enough


----------



## ARACHNO-SMACK48 (Dec 4, 2014)

I was thinking about this as I was posting it. I am currently having problems uploading pics to ab. Maybe some of you guys could upload some pics of your ventilation used in your enclosures?


----------



## viper69 (Dec 5, 2014)

ARACHNO-SMACK48 said:


> I was thinking about this as I was posting it. I am currently having problems uploading pics to ab. Maybe some of you guys could upload some pics of your ventilation used in your enclosures?


My pic doesn't help me w/your description hahaah


----------



## ARACHNO-SMACK48 (Dec 5, 2014)

http://www.tapplastics.com/product/plastics/plastic_containers/easy_grip_plastic_jug/574

I use these with 13- 14 1/4 inch holes poked in the lid and a row of 1/4 inch holes on either side near the top for cross ventilation. It seems to be enough ventilation but I am just a bit OCD when it comes to my husbandry.


----------



## viper69 (Dec 5, 2014)

ARACHNO-SMACK48 said:


> http://www.tapplastics.com/product/plastics/plastic_containers/easy_grip_plastic_jug/574
> 
> I use these with 13- 14 1/4 inch holes poked in the lid and a row of 1/4 inch holes on either side near the top for cross ventilation. It seems to be enough ventilation but I am just a bit OCD when it comes to my husbandry.


I have the same thing, just one. I hate it.


----------



## ARACHNO-SMACK48 (Jun 18, 2015)

Is this enough ventilation for 2nd instar through 2 inch? Just looking for opinions here. This is a 32 oz container.


----------



## ARACHNO-SMACK48 (Jun 19, 2015)

Anyone........?


----------



## SamuraiSid (Jun 20, 2015)

Cross ventilation is what you really want and works best with taller enclosures.

With the example above, I would have cut one or two rows of holes on one face of the enclosure, about 3/4 inch above substrate level. I would drill an equal number of holes in the lid, hopefully so they would be opposing the holes drilled in the container.

How many rows of holes depends on how humid I want to keep it. If condensation forms above substrate level, drill more holes or reduce how moist the substrate is. This only applies to slings, as the older T's form a waxy cuticle which prevents moisture loss, ultimately meaning they don't require additional humidity. This does not apply to "swamp dwellers".


Most terrestrial T's spend their time deep underground, where there isn't much air movement so don't overthink ventilation with these guys.


----------



## ARACHNO-SMACK48 (Jun 22, 2015)

What about this enclosure? My new Female cambridgei seems stressed... well more so than she should be after being shipped to me. She hasn't even begun to make den of any sort. Yes I know the enclosure needs some work. I am expecting a large shipment of cork bark any day now and I will give her a good sized tube.


----------



## ARACHNO-SMACK48 (Jun 22, 2015)

Bump..... Just trying to get this thread to show up on new posts


----------



## ARACHNO-SMACK48 (Jun 22, 2015)

She didn't look like she was doing well. The cage conditions were definitely on the stuffy/stale side. I am about to go out of town so i moved her and an avic I had setup in the same kind of tank to kritter keepers. When I get back in town I will drill a ton of holes in the plexi lid and try again. I really hope she is okay.


----------



## pyro fiend (Jun 23, 2015)

sorry seen you was last one commented so didnt think to look [that sounds donkey ish...but figured was just a "ok thanks"]

to me it def looks a little stuffy mine are kept in a 6*6*12 with high side venting[mine dont venture to the tippy top].. i have debated on using those tanks but imo those are just too stuffy for an arboreal.. especialy one who likes it a bit more moist.. id of personally drilled holes in the sides of the glass if you wanted to keep her in there...i have one 10g at a budies house holding "pyros girl" its like yours that has similar spacing of drill holes but those holes go ALL THE WAY around.. [plz dont drill a hole without at least youtubing a few vids!!!]

in no way are we held accountable for any damage to your tank or injuries caused by lack of knowledge of drilling holes and attempting to do anyways. also children under 18 may want adults to do it or do it under adult supervision 






This is my venting for my larger (exluding one in exo) before i had to rearrange the cages recently..this was also less then a week after housing they get alot worse webbing and burrows [irminia males hit the bottom acrylic and started goin off to the side]when happy ;P... plz ignore the hard water stains onthe fish filter and tank light


----------



## ARACHNO-SMACK48 (Jul 2, 2015)

These DIY enclosures I made have been falling apart... I am going to switch to a different kind of arboreal enclosure... preferably something thats inexpensive and looks nice...Any suggestions?


----------



## pyro fiend (Jul 3, 2015)

No idea on inexpensive arboreal cages. But gl trying to find them

But they are falling apart? What did u use to hold the dam? Hot glue???


----------



## ARACHNO-SMACK48 (Jul 4, 2015)

Yep lol. I wasn't about to mess with acrylic cement.


----------



## pyro fiend (Jul 5, 2015)

ARACHNO-SMACK48 said:


> Yep lol. I wasn't about to mess with acrylic cement.


pfff just mess with it! it wont kill you...much  coulda told you that wasnt gona holt its literally melted plastic lmao


----------



## IvanATP (Jul 23, 2015)

*Ventilation questions*

I too have a question about the ventilation I've provided my Ts. 



first pic is this enclosure with an A diversipes housed in it http://www.amazon.com/Exo-Terra-Glass-Terrarium-18-Inch/dp/B000OQW98Q
second picture is a regular 5 gallon fish tank with a G rosea
is this enough, should I add more?
I know the substrate is a bit humid in the rosea's enclosure, I just transferred it today and had to moisten the dry coco fiber block.
Also any decor ideas for my rosea? it burrows so I don't want to put anything inside that could potentially collapse on it.
Any help is appreciated.


----------

